# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  العقيد ابو شهاب يغني بصوت جميل و رائع ...

## عاشق الحصن

جبتلكم اليوم اغنيه للفنان السوري سمير المصري
المعرووووووف بالعقيد ابو شهاب
في برنامج العراب
و عن جد صوته جميل جدا

شوفو




شو رأيكم فيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسعدلي هالصوت ما احلاه ما شاء الله عقيد من يوم يومك يا فنانا المبدع والرائع سامر المصري 


ويسلموا زيزو على المقطع الرائع دايما يا زيزو انك مبدع .

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكووووووووووووووووووور عبد الله على مرورك العطر

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*فعلا صوت حلو حتى كلمات حلوه ,,*
*مشكور عاشق ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

اغنية رائعة

----------

